# SunSun LED unit - dimmable ?



## dino21 (4 Jan 2021)

Hi,

Helping someone out here, who had bought one of these 14w SunSun lighting units only to find it was way too bright for their little aquarium, but unlike some similar but  lower led voltage models, they found there was no dimmer unit available for this type, which seem to run at its led bank at 110 volts.

Does anyone know if these can be dimmed by using a standard household light dimmer  ?


----------



## The grumpy one (4 Jan 2021)

Had a look on-line and it looks like there is a power supply unit that comes with it. LED usually operate at 12V or 24V. That is what the little black box is that comes with it (is there one?). Take some pics and post. Check on the little black box to see if it gives an output voltage (take a pic and post if you are not sure) It will not dim with a standard household dimmer. LED needs a constant voltage and vary the current to dim. There are dimmers out there that will go between the light and the little black box, you just have to know what the voltage is and what type of connectors they have. If you know anyone locally that is good at electronics they could sort it out quite easily. Is it the ADE 300 or the ADS 300C LED light sets (aquaticplants.co.in)


----------



## dino21 (4 Jan 2021)

Hi,

The unit does come with its own little black cable inline power supply just 60x35mm containing a led driver chip and mains circuity, actually quiet frightening when you consider how flimsy it is when being used near a fish tank  !!
As said it drives the led panel at 110vdc, dvm measured,  the driver chips chinese datasheet shows its rated for upto 150v dc outputs!

What we were trying to establish is if we vary the mains input voltage that would cause an similar drop in its output voltage.

Know things could be controlled by new circuity, but as these units are so cheap, better to tell him to throw away and get something better and safer !

( thought all  uk electrical stuff was supposed to be approved and tested before being put on sale ?!    but  not these days, just false CE marks and the like !!)


----------



## ScareCrow (4 Jan 2021)

I had a quick look and it looks like a S2 pro controller would probably work. They can be picked up cheap and provide a lot of control.

CE = Chinese Export


----------



## dino21 (4 Jan 2021)

ScareCrow said:


> I had a quick look and it looks like a S2 pro controller would probably work. They can be picked up cheap and provide a lot of control.
> 
> CE = Chinese Export



Yes, thats the type of controller  he needs, but not for the led unit he has as they only work with led panels up to 30/36v
_"Applicable to: compatible with conventional 36V under 100w with constant pressure LED lamps."_

He will just have to buy a new led unit that works with  the more typcial 12v or 24v led panels with a dimmer like that S2.


CE = Chinese Export

Yes ,expect thats the Far East excuse for dangerous products !  

_the letters CE, UL and FCC on many household items, especially electronics. The letters CE means that the product meets the European Union's safety standards and other requirements for sale. UL means the product meets the standards of Underwriters Laboratories, a private safety testing organization, and FCC means the product meets the standards of the Federal Communications Commission._


----------



## ScareCrow (4 Jan 2021)

Sorry just saw the 150v DC. That's mental, with how far leds have come, I didn't think they'd still be making units like that.

I was joking about the CE mark standing for Chinese Export but with a lot of electrical goods that come from the far East, the CE mark is for decorative purposes only. However, I'm not saying that their stuff isn't any good, just that they've probably not been checked.


----------



## oreo57 (4 Jan 2021)

dino21 said:


> Hi,
> 
> The unit does come with its own little black cable inline power supply just 60x35mm containing a led driver chip and mains circuity, actually quiet frightening when you consider how flimsy it is when being used near a fish tank  !!
> As said it drives the led panel at 110vdc, dvm measured,  the driver chips chinese datasheet shows its rated for upto 150v dc outputs!
> ...


Can you post a pic of the power supply.
Sounds like a constant current driver IF the power supply lists a range of output voltage. Should have a mA rating out as well.
At 110v and 14W the driver should state around 120mA  output.
If so, unless the driver is designed to be dimmed not likely.

Err you have the data sheet for the driver chip. Should show if it is dimmable and with what means .
So this pic your "driver" is contained in the small box w/ the switch?


----------



## dino21 (4 Jan 2021)

ScareCrow said:


> Sorry just saw the 150v DC. That's mental, with how far leds have come, I didn't think they'd still be making units like that.
> 
> I was joking about the CE mark standing for Chinese Export but with a lot of electrical goods that come from the far East, the CE mark is for decorative purposes only. However, I'm not saying that their stuff isn't any good, just that they've probably not been checked.


No problem      - just get a bit frustrated when they can flood the market with such dangerous stuff with no come back,  yet genune designers  and manufacturers here in the uk have to jump through expensive hoops to get the simplest device to market.


----------



## dino21 (4 Jan 2021)

oreo57 said:


> Can you post a pic of the power supply.
> Sounds like a constant current driver IF the power supply lists a range of output voltage. Should have a mA rating out as well.
> At 110v and 14W the driver should state around 120mA  output.
> If so, unless the driver is designed to be dimmed not likely.
> ...



Hi,

Took the light unit  back a bit earlier today and told him it was a no go, think he's resigned to getting one that  has a dimmer fitted or available,   at least all is not lost, he's going to use this one as a grow light in his greenhouse.

Did make a note of the driver chip on the board, pdf link for you to have a look at  -
YT2202 datasheet


----------



## oreo57 (4 Jan 2021)

dino21 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Took the light unit  back a bit earlier today and told him it was a no go, think he's resigned to getting one that  has a dimmer fitted or available,   at least all is not lost, he's going to use this one as a grow light in his greenhouse.
> 
> ...


I can barely  read English ones but it doesn't look to be dimmable either by  PWM or changing a current sense resistor.


----------

